# Woohoo, early Christmas here too!!



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2011)

Things having been a bit lean this year, we decided we'd get a combo birthday Christmas present for both of us, as both of our birthdays are within a month of Christmas. We've both wanted a Kitchenaid mixer for ages, but could never justify the expense. On the Monday after Thanksgiving, I saw a post on here about the sale on Amazon where the big Kahuna Kitchenaid was just over $200 with free shipping, but even that was out of reach with Holiday expenses etc....  We were both disappointed to have missed the opportunity, but life goes on.

Then yesterday my wife found an ad on Craigslist for an Ultra Power model, complete with all the parts and in like new condition for $70. We went and took a look and brought it home! I know a lot of you are thinking "What? It's just a mixer Dude!", but after wanting one for so many years, it really is exciting to have one. We made something like 8 dozen Christmas cookies yesterday, and a batch of "Buckeyes" which are a peanut butter chocolate thing that looks like, well, a buckeye. I gotta say, that thing makes mixing a breeze. I was able to whip egg whites in seriously less than 4 minutes. Next on the list is a batch of Amish bread, then maybe some cinnamon rolls, then Alton Brown's marshmallow recipe, then.....

Thinking about the meat grinder attachment too. I know it's not the ideal grinder, but it's gotta work better than the food processor. Plus I have an old Popiel pasta extruder that makes horrible pasta but works surprisingly well as a sausage stuffer.

Here are a couple pics I snapped with my phone. Didn't get one of the main part of the mixer, but it looks like any other. The cookies don't look the greatest, but they are pretty tasty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrts on the new mixer and it looks like you are using it well also. Treats for everyone.


----------



## frosty (Dec 22, 2011)

Got a similar KA mixer. They are great!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks great!!!

Don't get the grinder...

I got a KA with grinder over a year ago..

Then the sickness hit.

Now it's the never ending search for bigger and faster tools.

Then there is the need for large lots of meat and bigger freezers..

Sigh......

  Craig


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Great Deal

If you can get another deal on the grinder attachment then go with it but you will soon outgrow it and it is cumbersome.  It is a great first step and you can make small batches of sausages and hamburger/chili meat without a problem.   I used my KA for years before buying a less expensive dedicated grinder.    Maybe you can find a deal on one of those and put the KA grinder money towards it.

Looking forward to seeing the "fruits" of your efforts with the Kitchen Aid,  love mine.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! I found a grinder attachment on Craigslist for $30 and might pick it up tomorrow. I'm hoping it's the older one with the wooden stuffer. I understand they were better made. 

I realize the slippery slope on which I'm embarking, though with a small kitchen I'm somewhat held in check. I've tried making sausage with the food processor, but it never turned out very well. Flavor was good, but the consistency was always lacking. I think if I do get it, the first project will be some pheasant boudin. I have 7 or 8 birds in the freezer, so should get 3 or 4 pounds of meat, and figured I'd mix it 50/50 with nice fatty pork butt. I'm researching recipes as we speak!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like a plan,  don't forget you will need the stuffer attachment but they are cheap.

You can always start with a breakfast sausage to get the grinding thing down first.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Sounds like a plan,  don't forget you will need the stuffer attachment but they are cheap.
> 
> You can always start with a breakfast sausage to get the grinding thing down first.


The old pasta machine really works quite well as a stuffer. It holds about 5lbs. in the hopper, so it's much easier for one person to use. I just load it up and hit the extrude button, then turn it off when the meat or the casing gets to the end. It gets 99% of the meat into the casing, leaving only a tiny bit left in the "horn" once the hopper is empty. It's funny, when I got it, I laughed when I got to the part in the directions about using it to make sausage, but it turns out that's the only thing it does well. It's terrible as a pasta maker.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Put them Christmas presents to use!


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

Those cookies on the right. Did you use the Mirro kit. My mom used to to make those same cookies. They are my favorite. Do you put a little almond extract in them?


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2011)

alelover said:


> Those cookies on the right. Did you use the Mirro kit. My mom used to to make those same cookies. They are my favorite. Do you put a little almond extract in them?




Not the Mirro kit, but a similar "cookie gun". I normally do like to put a little almond extract in, but since these are to be given out to various people I tried to omit any possible allergens. Ended up with a basic shortbread recipe and they were pretty good.

The almond macaroons and the buckeyes are going to family members and friends who we know don't have any nut allergies.


----------



## venture (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats!

Like you, we have wanted one for years.  But we do so little baking it just doesn't seem justified.  Then again for mixing small batches of sausage?  Hmmmm

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats great find and good to see ya getting all the good use out of it


----------



## michael ark (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats, We have had ours since the 70's. Use it all the time, have all the attachments, and it still works like the day we bought it!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats on the KA. I have had two in 20 years and use it to grind sausage all the time. I make smaller batches so it works great. If you used it as a grinder make sure you partially freeze the meat and it will grind a lot better.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, got the grinder attachment this morning. It is the newer one with the plastic stuffer, but I can deal with it for the price. Looks to be pretty well made and can't wait to try it out. I have a 7lb pork butt in the freezer, and the aforementioned pheasants. We're pretty much booked up for the next couple days, so I may just have to wait until next week. Bummer.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> OK, got the grinder attachment this morning. It is the newer one with the plastic stuffer, but I can deal with it for the price. Looks to be pretty well made and can't wait to try it out. I have a 7lb pork butt in the freezer, and the aforementioned pheasants. We're pretty much booked up for the next couple days, so I may just have to wait until next week. Bummer.


Sounds good!!

Dont worry about getting started...My new stuffer is calling my name and I have a huge pile of butts.

It is hard to wait, but that stuff isnt going anywhere...

  Craig


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 23, 2011)

I meant plastic tamper, there isn't a stuffer.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh man, I love this thing. I made a small batch of sausage and a batch of chicken liver pate' on Christmas eve. The grinder is really easy to use, maybe a little slow but definitely loads better than the food processor. It did get a little sinew wrapped around the blade, but it didn't clog, just slowed down the grinding a bit. The motor never bogged down, it was just slower spitting the meat out. I just removed the plate and the blade and cleared it between batches. I'm pretty happy. This is one gadget that has thus far lived completely up to my expectations. Next I think I'm going to get the pasta roller.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new toys.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... Pics?.. more pics.... lets see the unit and some sausages..... We need more input #5

Joe


----------

